# Rough Haired Quarter Horse???



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I recently bought a purebred QH gelding. He is beautiful in every way possible: colour, personality, soundness, age, etc. The only weird thing about him is that he has a rough coat. His cot is healthy and shiny, it just has this STRANGE texture to it. It almost feels like he was clipped with dull clippers, but I've had him for two months and by now it would have grown out a little. Anyone have any ideas??? I'll see if I can get some pictures that show the difference in his coat.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Cushings Disease?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

oh i have heard about that with cushings, would he have any other symptoms of cushings? maybe post a pic


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

He has none of the other symptoms. I'll try to post a picture soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> Cushings Disease?


My first thought too.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

is it all over or just in a few spots?


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

All over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

How old is your new horse?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cushings hair wouldn't be bright, shiny and healthy looking. It would be rough in combination with being dull looking and wavy with a failure to shed.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's 8 years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Cushings hair wouldn't be bright, shiny and healthy looking.
> It would be rough in combination with being dull looking and wavy with a failure to shed.


Actually, my gelding is constantly shedding, just never fully shedding out.
I believe him to be borderline Cushings, as he is 29 years old.
His coat is mostly shiny, but the 'ever shedding' hairs are dull in appearance.
As well, his winter coat is where I truly see the wavy hairs.
His winter coat is 3x the coat he had, ie. THICK:shock: (in winter) in his younger days.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

okay now I am worried! :/

my mare has like a random patch of lighter colored ruff hairs that are longer then her shinny healthy summer coat on her neck and wither area. should i be worried?
this is the first time I have ever noticed this on my mare, and she does shed really wierd but never thought anything of it. while she sheds out she trurns like 3 different colors, never had anyone say anything about it poss being cushings.


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> okay now I am worried! :/
> 
> my mare has like a random patch of lighter colored ruff hairs that are longer then her shinny healthy summer coat on her neck and wither area. should i be worried?
> this is the first time I have ever noticed this on my mare, and she does shed really wierd but never thought anything of it. while she sheds out she trurns like 3 different colors, never had anyone say anything about it poss being cushings.


Your vet can perform a blood test, I believe.
But with my old guy, seemed needless.
It's quite common for older horses to develop Cushings.
Altho, younger horses can develop it also.
I would be more concerned if it was a young horse, say under 10 years old.
Ask your vet if you're very concerned:wink:


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

WhoaNow said:


> Your vet can perform a blood test, I believe.
> But with my old guy, seemed needless.
> It's quite common for older horses to develop Cushings.
> Altho, younger horses can develop it also.
> ...


 
I am not sure if I have anything to worry about, I am not really thinking there is anything to worry about she is healthy and showing no other signs so I think she is fine.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Cushings Disease?


That was my first thought too.


It could also be a nutrition thing. Do you know what his diet was like before you bought him? (I assume this coat is the coat he had when you bought him.) Did you do a PPE?


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think he was just on hay. Now he's on round bales, grass, grain, and some supplements. And, I'm not sure what a PPE is, but I did get a vet check done and the vet didn't seem to notice anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

PPE = Pre Purchase Exam.

Can you get pics of his coat?


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll do my best to get some pictures soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

